# Cub Cadet 7305 Hydrostat Fluid



## razormerch (Apr 16, 2012)

I went to my local my CC dealer to purchase hydrostatic fluid for 7305. The parts salesman said he needed the serial number also - this suprised me. He said it could be a special synthetic, 20W50 motor oil or something else. I went back home to obtain the serial number. I called back to the dealer but could not reach the parts salesman (busy Sat. morning). Can anyone give me the spec for the hydrostatic fluid? My tractor is a 2002 year model. Serial number 23079. The code # is 54A-447-100.


----------

